# Another swing vid- any tips?



## turkish (Apr 20, 2015)

Got round to videoing my swing at the weekend so open to criticism (constructive lol)

Both were decent hits close to target. I know from the face on one i'm still not managing to get my hands in front of ball at impact- I am trying to work on this but struggling a bit( when I do get it I tend to get a steeper angle of attack and the club face digs into the ground rather than a divot)

[video]https://youtu.be/Iyn4trHz-n0[/video]

[video]https://youtu.be/I0_HxebdY5s[/video]


----------



## Spuddy (Apr 20, 2015)

turkish said:



			Got round to videoing my swing at the weekend so open to criticism (constructive lol)

Both were decent hits close to target. I know from the face on one i'm still not managing to get my hands in front of ball at impact- I am trying to work on this but struggling a bit( when I do get it I tend to get a steeper angle of attack and the club face digs into the ground rather than a divot)

[video]https://youtu.be/Iyn4trHz-n0[/video]

[video]https://youtu.be/I0_HxebdY5s[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I'm no expert but it looks like your left arm is collapsing through the strike (I have the same problem resulting in a lot of shots ending up left of target). I'm trying to focus on the follow through by keeping the club pointing at the ground for as long as possible after striking the ball.  This keeps the left arm straighter for longer and shallows out the angle of attack on the follow through.  The other thing to try is practice swings where you let go of the club with your right hand on the follow through.  This forces the left arm to keep straight.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 20, 2015)

Reverse pivot videos on YouTube will be very helpful to you.


----------



## Sybez (Apr 20, 2015)

Agree, looks like a reverse/over pivot on the left side... Also impact is on the toes somewhat. Try and store the turn into the right foot instep and the push off from there to initiate the downswing. Keep weight balanced front to back on the foot as evenly as possible.
Try keep the left arm a bit straighter through the hit, if that means shortening the swing length then so be it. That will help with the above also.


----------



## turkish (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks guys gives me a few things to work on- these are basically all compensations that I need to try and iron out.

1) chicken wing was I think due to my fats shots- I think i'm trying to guide the club head through impact- I hadn't even noticed this until you pointed it out. I'll try the drill plus just seen a good one from MAMG guys about keeping headcover under left arm through impact to stay connected.

2) reverse pivot; again think this is a compensation and was due to me not being great at weight transfer so think i'm keeping the weight on my lead side - would this be same as stack and tilt (or a variation)? It's something I'll need to work on but think problem 1 might be my 1st port of call as it doesn't seem too extreme does it?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2015)

turkish said:



			2) reverse pivot; again think this is a compensation and was due to me not being great at weight transfer so think i'm keeping the weight on my lead side - would this be same as stack and tilt (or a variation)? It's something I'll need to work on but think problem 1 might be my 1st port of call as it doesn't seem too extreme does it?
		
Click to expand...

When you take your grip on the club, put your right hand on by lowering your right shoulder, NOT reaching out with your hand which just opens your shoulders.
You can do a check at address by looking to see if the zip on your top or line of buttons on your shirt is pointing straight down or tilted slightly towards the ball (assuming your head is behind the ball).

This will give your spine a slight tilt away from the target.

If you can keep some flex in your right knee on the backswing, that tilt is easy to maintain, and you will feel your weight move into your right foot without having to sway backwards.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 20, 2015)

That's a really good tip g.  Must try that myself.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 20, 2015)

Are you adopting Stack and Tilt fully?  

Check out the flying wedge drill if you've got a minute.  

[video=youtube;F9c57NhZFl8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9c57NhZFl8&spfreload=10[/video]


----------



## One Planer (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not sure he does reverse pivot. 

I'm happy to be corrected but if he were to reverse pivot,  his weight would move backyards in the down swing and into impact. 

If anything the OP's swing is very Stack & Tilt in as much as the weight starts left,  stays left,  and fits further left through the downswing. 

Do you struggle to get any height on your shots? 

Especially your driver?


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 20, 2015)

Gareth said:



			I'm not sure he does reverse pivot.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, but I'm rubbish.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not sure what a true reverse pivot is, but from this position with the head in front of the ball it isn't easy to hit a good shot.


----------



## turkish (Apr 20, 2015)

Do you think maybe I should try and keep ball in line with maybe left eye throughout golf swing region3?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2015)

turkish said:



			Do you think maybe I should try and keep ball in line with maybe left eye throughout golf swing region3?
		
Click to expand...

In the absence of any of the true experts popping up here I would look for YouTube vids of setup and impact positions.


----------



## the_coach (Apr 20, 2015)

[/IMG]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

you can see here that your spine is tilted a ways from target with your head moving target side of ball.

just prior to impact head is target side of ball.
 so you foreced to stand up some & also going to be forced to pull the arms back a ways up & into the body some & flip the hands up & through the ball to avoid the ground first. (as you can see happen in the dtl & face on views just before & immediately after impact)







[/IMG]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]






[/IMG]

would check the left hand hold on the handle looks like it's little ways too 'weak' (hand rotated too much counter-clockwise maybes the handle also running too much in the palm) you can see in this last still image how the back of the left hand faces too far to the leftfield, at address the left hand, handle more in the fingers along the bottom of palm with couple knuckles visible, the 'V' (forefinger/thumb crease) pointing around middle of right shoulder.

have a look at this drill to feel & see how the body should turn over a solid base so you stay behind the ball.

[video=youtube;gV4DrS65rVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV4DrS65rVA[/video]


----------



## turkish (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm constantly watching YouTube videos mate and also have a coach although I've not seen in a few weeks he was happy with my setup, but told me to work on hands forward at impact position... But watching the videos I can see quite few more faults now they've been pointed out. I'll need to try and get out to practice area a night this week and see if I can implement a couple of changes. Don't want to try changing too much to quickly tho as I have been starting to hit more consistently decent strikes


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Here's Luuuuuuuuuuuke at impact.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2015)

the_coach is more knowledgeable than I, but I think if you set up as your PGA coach wants you to it will go a way towards curing the position at the top.

Instead of just pushing your hands forward at address, tilt your upper body away by shifting your hips left an inch or two without moving your head forwards with them. If you do it in front of a mirror you will see the difference, especially that your left arm and club shaft will be more in line.

Then turn as if you were starting your backswing. Just turn without swaying and you should feel the weight moving into the inside of your right foot. Provided you don't lock out the right leg you should still have that tilt away from target at the top. Just to see, try it again but straighten your right leg and see what that does to your spine tilt at the top.

6 months ago I started a series of lesson. In the first one we went through exactly what I've posted above and along with getting into a bit more of an athletic position rather than slouching, it was a revelation to my ball striking.


----------

